# When I am in hurry, I tend to utter words in my own language



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say that when I am in a hurry, or when I don't think carefully, I tend to say something in my own language?

"Jos en kiire, tai en ajatelle hyvin, minulla on tapana sanoa minun kieleksi." (?)


----------



## Gavril

You could say,_

Kun minulla on kiire tai jostakin syystä en pysähdy ajattelemaan, minulla on taipumusta vaihtaa äidinkieleen._

_äidinkieli _= "(my) mother tongue"


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Gavril said:


> _
> Kun minulla on kiire tai jostakin syystä en pysähdy ajattelemaan, minulla on taipumusta vaihtaa äidinkieleen._



This is a good one, I would just add an "i" -> äidinkieleeni (because it's MY mother tongue)

Naturally I would say: "Jos minulla on kiire tai en ajattele kunnolla, sanon asioita helposti äidinkielelläni.


----------



## Gavril

Sofilius Tomera said:


> This is a good one, I would just add an "i" -> äidinkieleeni (because it's MY mother tongue)



Would you say that it's usually necessary to add the possessive suffix to _äidinkieli_, even in colloquial speech (puhekieli)?

E.g., if someone said,

_Kun olen __asunut niin kauan Yhdysvalloissa, joskus minulta unohtuu äidinkielen sanoja._

would the first person pronoun _minulta_ (and the conjugation _ole*n*_) not be enough to indicate that the person is talking about his own mother tongue?


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

The possessive suffix to _äidinkieli _is not necessary, but your phrase wasn't colloquial to me, so in that case I would add the suffix.


----------

